
Hillary Clinton and the Blockchain - jonbaer
https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/07/hillary-clinton-and-the-blockchain/
======
elgabogringo
If you pay her enough (donate to her campaign, the clinton foundation, or give
her some cattle future trading tips) she'll say anything in her speeches.
She's the most technically illiterate candidate of this century. Her emails
(the ones she didn't delete) lay that bare.

